# HP Pavilion Video Card Help



## Zxero (Aug 6, 2004)

I was wondering if my video card was Direct X Compadtible? I have a HP Pavilion 061, with all the defualt hardware. The reason I ask if becuase I tried installing direct X, But it didn't really od anything. I tried playing Halo and Battlefield 1942, but it said I needed to install Direct X (even though I already did), here are some other specs about my computer:

OS: Windows XP
2.0 Gigahertz

I also went to run, then DXDIAG, and went to display, and all the direct X stuff was disabled, and it didn't have any information on my video card.

I hope you can help. This computer is a lot newer and a lot faster then my old one, so it does not make sense that the video card would not even support Direct X.


----------



## Rtstrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*Card*

Hey man I know this isn't going to help you any, but if I were you I would've went with a Dell...HP is typically way overpriced, unless it's their printers or other periphrials, then it's good stuff...Computer system though, go Dell, I've been doing that until I built this computer....They are the most stable systems unless they have Win ME on them....Now find out what video card you have in your HP Pavilion and post back....Is it an Nvidia, ATI, etc...Is it onboardor is it AGP? What is the ram size ex: 32 Mb, 64 MB, 128 MB...Version number ex: ATI Radeon 9500, Nvidia GeForce FX 5200.... (you can tell me all this by going to start/settings/control panel/system/hardware/device manager/display adapters) And post what it says under display adapters....


----------



## Zxero (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, I tried to figure out that, but everwhere I would look it just says "unknown". I was thinking about taking the current video card out and putting my old one from my old computer (becuase I know for a fact that one works with Direct X). I also may need to do the same for the audio card, becuase that does not seem to be working either.


----------



## Zxero (Aug 6, 2004)

I forgot to mention, when we first got th e computer (yesterday), we just got rid of the defualt windows XP installation, mainly beucase their was tons of **** we didn't want and it was just easier to uninstall, and also becuase it was XP home and we have XP Pro.

So I was just wondering if that could have something to do with it? I was thinking maby it was the drivers but I'm not sure. I went to HP and put in my version of HP (HP Pavilion a600n), and looked for drivers, but their was none their. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Rtstrider (Aug 3, 2004)

Try pulling out the video card you have in there now, and see if it says what it is....But here would be my first steps...Check your bios and see if your agp card recognizes anything in that socket.....Then if it does.....write down what it says, go to hp's website and download the latest drivers for your card,not the driver update (I would put them on the desktop because it will be awhile before you will use this driver), but if you can't find them, find the drivers cd for your computer.... Then uninstall Direct X from your computer completley....after that it may ask you to reboot, tell it no....Then go into Device Manager and uninstall the unknown, and if you overlooked the device drivers uninstall them...Still do not reboot....Now go into Add/Remove programs in the control panel....Check for these brand names: ATI or Nvidia. Now uninstall everything that begins with either ATI or Nvidia or whatever chipset your graphics card is, and do not reboot. Now that you are done with all of the uninstallation of everything, reboot your machine. When windows starts up, a found new hardware window will pop-up on the screen...Cancel out of all of those...Now install the driver from the cd or desktop....Reboot your computer after the driver is installed...Then look in Device Manager and see if your card shows up...If it doesn't then you have a faulty card...If it does then get on the internet and open up internet explorer, click on Tools/Windows Update...Now install Direct X, and if your card is functioning properly at this point DO NOT INSTALL THE WINDOWS DRIVERS FROM THE WINDOWS UPDATE SITE.....Now once Direct X 9.0b is on your computer, reboot it. Now look in the DXdiag and see if that fixes your problem...Please post back and let me know how this works for you....


----------



## Zxero (Aug 6, 2004)

Well, I didn't really try it yet, miainly becuase when I go to the device manager I can't see were the video card is, what is it under? I tried going to the audio/video/controller but their was no video card listed.
I also tryed going to add/remove programs, but their was nothing concerning the chipset their.


----------



## Rtstrider (Aug 3, 2004)

*asdf*

It would be under display adapters in the device manager


----------



## Zxero (Aug 6, 2004)

Alright, I went into the display one int he device manager, but their was no video card their. This is pissing me off, damn HP.


----------

